# How to add USB 3.0 Port to your laptop?



## panacea_amc (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello,
Is there a way to add a USB 3.0 Port to a laptop? I am asking because my laptop supports only USB 2.0 ports
Thanks in advance.


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 9, 2014)

There is none.


----------



## true_lies (Jun 9, 2014)

If your laptop has an express card slot, then you can look for this


----------



## saswat23 (Jun 9, 2014)

But still that wont provide real USB3.0 speeds.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 9, 2014)

No not possible.  Even though you get that above link work around it will never provide true USB 3.0 speed.


----------



## seamon (Jun 9, 2014)

Just wait for copying to finish you impatient boy. xD


----------



## icebags (Jun 10, 2014)

well, u can use lan to access and get usb 3 speed, by sharing the usb drive in a remote computer, that has usb 3.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 11, 2014)

icebags said:


> well, u can use* lan to access and get usb 3 speed*, by sharing the usb drive in a remote computer, that has usb 3.



not possible unless OP has a gigabit LAN port


----------

